# rest in peace felix



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

my sweet baby felix crossed the rainbow bridge yesterday. he had what we think was a stroke last wednesday, and deteriorated almost overnight. he had just turned 2 on the 16th. rest in peace bubby.


----------



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's never fair and it always hurts. But I'm positively sure you gave him the best life possible. I just had to put down my rat and it's the most awful feeling in the world. Best wishes to you.


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

aww thank you, he was one spoiled little fella. my boyfriend still has his lock screen set to his face and i still audibly 'awww' whenever i see him hehe. i love looking over to see him chilling out on my shelf, right next to his brother's urn


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

Awww, rest in peace, Felix! I'm sure he had a great life, with great people! Rat hugs and best wishes, Bobbie.


----------

